# California Culinary Schools



## mattg (Nov 4, 2001)

Hello,

I'm going to be starting school in February and I was wondering if anyone had anything good or bad to say about The California School of Culinary Arts in Pasadena. 

Thanks in advance,

Matt Gould


----------



## djcookin' (Nov 13, 2001)

Look forward to meeting you. I'm starting in February as well. CSCA blew me away. I think it'll be a fantastic 15 months. Can't wait to start!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Welcome to Chef Talk DJcookin & MattG !



Good luck in your study.


----------



## kiss the cook (Nov 29, 2001)

I, too, am starting at CSCA in Feb. I was very impressed with their program and the facilities. For LA, this school is the top of the lot as far as I can tell.

See you in class!


----------

